# Squid in Destin



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy squid for swords in Destin?


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Good luck...


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Baitmasters.com


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Half hitch usually has them...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If Half Hitch doesn't, find a local seafood market. They may cost a little more, but will be worth it.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Find a Korean market and you will find some serious good squid.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Try the co-op below fishermans wharf.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Half Ass tackle? Ha! Dont waste your time with them.

Honestly give J&M tackle a call. They will throw some in a box and send them to you. Usually a one day shipment from Orange Cheap. Cheaper than baitmasters and the same quality... in fact I think they stock baitmasters baits.. minus the shipping costs associated with baitmasters.


----------

